# Does Illusions Sound Appropriate ? ? ? ?



## W.Y. (Sep 29, 2012)

I glued up the boards and then cut them into rings and then glued the rings into bowls  yesterday .

Today I had to go to the city  but left early  morning  and got back by 1 PM so sanded and finished these two . 

Picture doesn't show it but they are big 10" diameter  bowls . 

First picture is shown from one side and second one is shown  of the same bowls  when they are turned 180 degrees . It does create a sort of an illusion when turning them around  like that but I think there must be a more appropriate name for it . 
Any ideas ?


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 29, 2012)

Variation on a theme.  But I think that illusion works.  Very nice looking bowls.  You are really having a good time.  It is fun to see what you are creating with your RingMaster.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't think illusion is the right adjective.  I've seen illusion more commonly used where various techniques are used to make something 2D look 3D.  The bowls are pretty well mirrored across the center line (on the vertical axis in the picture).   How about calling them mirrored or reflection segmented bowls?

Just a thought.

Ed


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome Works of Art! When i grow up I wanna turn bowls just like that :biggrin:


----------



## Bob Wemm (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi William,
I agree, Illusion doesn't sound quite right, but I cannot think of a better description.
They are absolutely AWESOME. I have been watching your work lately and that Ringmaster seems to be pretty amazing. To my knowledge they are not available in Australia. Wish they were.
Congrats.  Bob.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 30, 2012)

You the MAN..................


----------



## warthog (Sep 30, 2012)

That's just weird. But neat as all heck.


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 30, 2012)

Bob Wemm said:


> Hi William,
> I agree, Illusion doesn't sound quite right, but I cannot think of a better description.
> They are absolutely AWESOME. I have been watching your work lately and that Ringmaster seems to be pretty amazing. To my knowledge they are not available in Australia. Wish they were.
> Congrats.  Bob.



Bob.
They are made in USA and the ebay seller is also the manufacturer.
Go to ebay and search Ringmaster Lathe.  You will be able to contact the seller and I bet he would send one to practically any country. Only catch would be the  shipping charge . I got free shipping on mine to a USA address.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Oct 1, 2012)

William,
The other problem is the motor voltage, I have checked out the site and I reckon my best option is to go for an attachment which will fit on my lathe. (Nova 1624-44)
Thanks for your help,
Bob.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 1, 2012)

Bob Wemm said:


> William,
> The other problem is the motor voltage, I have checked out the site and I reckon my best option is to go for an attachment which will fit on my lathe. (Nova 1624-44)
> Thanks for your help,
> Bob.



Oh yes, I never thought of that voltage  difference.
Good thing there is a model available to fit most lathes and use that to power it.


----------



## panamag8or (Oct 1, 2012)

William O Young said:


> Bob Wemm said:
> 
> 
> > Hi William,
> ...



They have a regular website, too.
Ringmaster


----------



## Bob Wemm (Oct 1, 2012)

William,
Your pics never show how you fill the hole in the bottom. Do you use a plug or something else?
Bob.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 1, 2012)

Bob Wemm said:


> William,
> Your pics never show how you fill the hole in the bottom. Do you use a plug or something else?
> Bob.



You use a 1/2" tapered plug cutter and cut plugs from the same piece of wood that the rings are cut from. When gluing the plugs in and lining up the grain you can hide them quite nicely although the darker the wood the easier it is to conceal them.

I have only sold 30 bowls so far at one small village sale  plus over a dozen I have given away. So far I have never had a single complaint  about the hole in the bottom plugged. 

I am now up to 28 more bowls while building up inventory for  pre-Christmas sales

This shows  a bottom with the plug that you can hardly see








and this one shows the plug that actually makes it look decorative.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Oct 2, 2012)

Had to be a trick to it. I thought that might be the answer. Thanks for that. The RM is looking good.
Bob.


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice work. Keep em coming.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 2, 2012)

Bowl Slinger said:


> Awesome Works of Art! When i grow up I wanna turn bowls just like that :biggrin:



me too!
:biggrin:


----------



## Haynie (Oct 2, 2012)

William, I am always amazed.


----------

